# John deere 720 fuel transfer pump replacement with an electric pump



## Here and Deere (11 mo ago)

Has anyone just bypassed the original transfer pump and used an electric pump to supply fuel to the filters and on to the high pressure pump? If so would 14PSI and 30GPH be enough to keep everything running fine even under heavy loads.


----------

